# alarma a distancia AM o FM



## felipegh (Nov 15, 2006)

HOla amigos soy nuevo aqui y en el mundo de la electronica y saben es un mundo fascinante.
Siempre he querido hacer lo siguiente. Cuando se active la alarma de mi vehiculo quiero que un circuito trasmisor me active un circuito receptor que tenga en mi bolsillo y asi saber que fue la alarma de mi vehiculo la activada. me ayudan a sacar mi proyecto ??

en pocas palabras cierro un interruptor y un circuito se activa y envia una señal. el receptor estara a unos 500 mts y me prende un led o un motor pequeño.


----------



## VichoT (Nov 15, 2006)

Holas.felipegh.

1º debes identificar ke señal usaras como salida de tu alarma..(un inerruptor ke te cierre o habra otro cto o bien alguna señal ke pueda ser audio...keseyo no me manejo en las alarmas de automoviles)

2º.es indistinto para tu aplicacion en ke modalidad kieras transmitir Am o FM todo dependera del receptor ke tengas si haras uno desde cero o usaras uno ya hecho...

3º si usars uno listo y le modificaras la frecuencia de recepcion o haras uno nuevo...otra pregunta...

4º es mas facil y economico hacer ke se encienda un LED ke un motor de un vibrador....menos corriente mayor duracion dela bateria del receptor.

ahora respondiendo estas preguntas estaremos mas claro en tu proyecto....

Espero tus respuestas y otras aclaraciones ke estimes necesarias..

BYE!


----------



## felipegh (Nov 15, 2006)

Hola VichoT gracias por responderme.
te cuento me gustaria arrancar con un circuito desde cero.
La señal que voy a emitir no es para escucharla en el receptor solamente necesito que cuando se encienda la alarma el transmisor me emita una señal que al recibirla el receptor me prenda un led.
He pensado en trabajar en AM o FM simplemente para obtener mayor cobertura no por calidad de sonido.
Bueno espero haberte resuelto las dudas y ojala me ayudaras a sacar adelante este proyecto.


----------



## felipegh (Nov 15, 2006)

1º Un interruptor que cierre

2º.Quiero construir uno nuevo

4º Pues seria mucho mejor encender un motor ya que este avisa mas facil 

gracias


----------



## VichoT (Nov 20, 2006)

Holas.felipegh lo mas facil entonces es hacerte un oscilador cualquiera con la potencia suficiente sin ningun tipo de modulacion ya ke la señal sra solo binaria ( similar a los antiguos transmisores de clabe morse...en realidad debes seguir esos pasos)

1º un oscilador ke comienze a oscilar cuando se active la alarma del coche (para esto necesitaras un rele o algun interruptor de estado solido ke reaccione ala alarma)

2º un simple receptor (menos ke eso ) un amplificador de rf calibrado ala frecuencia de transmision de tu oscilador

asi cuando el oscilador este funcionando. el receptor/amplificador captara esa señal y presentara un cierto voltaje ke dependera exclusivamente de tu receptor/amplificador. con ese voltaje o señal podras activar un driver ke maneje l motor del vivrador....

disculpa por la tardanza pero no me he conectado muy seguido..... me parece ke tengo eskemas como los ke te digo pero son teoricos y tu devereas llevarlos ala practica...dime si los deseas para poder pasarlos al PC y enviartelso.

BYE!


----------



## felipegh (Nov 23, 2006)

Hola VichoT muchas gracias por tu respusta.
claro que me gustaria montarlo y hacerlo funcionar vale. enviame por favor todo lo que se necesito yo compro los componentes y lo monto vale
muchisimas gracias


----------



## negro81 (Ene 4, 2007)

hola!!! yo soy nuevo en esto de los foros y no se si me puedo meter en la pregunta.... pero bueno ya esta. 
che VichoT estaba leyendo el tema que estaban tratando y a mi tambien me interesaria que me mandes los esquemas para que lo pueda hacer.
gracias


----------



## joelito47 (Ene 4, 2009)

hola a todos....soy nuevo en la pagina  buscando lo mismo q el compañero entre aka y me intereso ....como lo hago para obtener la información del circuito que se necesita para hacer la cosa? saludos y gracias


----------



## yomaestro (Ene 19, 2009)

Hola amigos, mi caso es similiar al que planteo el amigo felipegh, ya que suelo dejar mi vehiculo en la puerta de mi casa y yo quisiera que al activarse la alarma sonara tambien una sirena en el interior de mi casa, asi lo escuharia con mas seguridad, solo necesito en una corta distancia, unos 10 metros a lo mucho. Gracias por cualquier ayuda.


----------



## terranhold (Abr 21, 2010)

hola VichoT esta interesante sobre el circuito receptor y transmisor q*UE* mencionastes arriba nose si me podrias enviar los circuitos o poner los links para descargarlos..de antemano te lo agradezco de todo corazon compa...gracias espero q*UE* me los envies.....Vicho T


----------



## Dano (Abr 21, 2010)

terranhold dijo:


> hola VichoT esta interesante sobre el circuito receptor y transmisor q mencionastes arriba nose si me podrias enviar los circuitos o poner los links para descargarlos..de antemano te lo agradezco de todo corazon compa...gracias espero q me los envies.....Vicho T



Del 2006 es éste post, no revivas temas que han muerto...


----------

